# Water Filters Outside Or Inside



## RJLLERENA (Sep 24, 2006)

we continue to run out of water last camping trip. is there a filter that can take out the necessary stuff to be able to drink the water, and inside or outside filter.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I installed one under my sink Just for drinking water. So far its great. You do need to remove it and store it in the refrigerator when you are not using it for a while.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Are you talkng about dry camping and taking the water from a river or lake? If so I would think a charcoal based filter in line would be best but I think there is a water expert on here that hopefully will help you out. If your just talking about at a camp site with hookups, I use an in line filter but I have now installed a better under the sink one as well. So I will use the undersink one for drinking and cooking and the inline will just help with keeping my system debris free so I don't get sediment or anything in the tanks or lines.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

mons02035 said:


> Are you talkng about dry camping and taking the water from a river or lake? If so I would think a charcoal based filter in line would be best but I think there is a water expert on here that hopefully will help you out. If your just talking about at a camp site with hookups, I use an in line filter but I have now installed a better under the sink one as well. So I will use the undersink one for drinking and cooking and the inline will just help with keeping my system debris free so I don't get sediment or anything in the tanks or lines.


Filters only work for treated water. If you are taking raw water from a lake or stream it needs to be purified. An RO unit is the only thing that will do this. If you are talking pre-treated water then either outside or inside will be fine depending on your preference. I just use the type that connects to the faucet itself. No plumbing involved. Also, if you are not going to be camping for a while then just toss the elment after use. Refrigerating will not stop bacteria growth. Hope that is clear as mud.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

D R I N K B E E R !!!


----------



## RJLLERENA (Sep 24, 2006)

mons02035 said:


> Are you talkng about dry camping and taking the water from a river or lake? If so I would think a charcoal based filter in line would be best but I think there is a water expert on here that hopefully will help you out. If your just talking about at a camp site with hookups, I use an in line filter but I have now installed a better under the sink one as well. So I will use the undersink one for drinking and cooking and the inline will just help with keeping my system debris free so I don't get sediment or anything in the tanks or lines.


Just camp site hookup.


----------



## RJLLERENA (Sep 24, 2006)

h2oman said:


> Are you talkng about dry camping and taking the water from a river or lake? If so I would think a charcoal based filter in line would be best but I think there is a water expert on here that hopefully will help you out. If your just talking about at a camp site with hookups, I use an in line filter but I have now installed a better under the sink one as well. So I will use the undersink one for drinking and cooking and the inline will just help with keeping my system debris free so I don't get sediment or anything in the tanks or lines.


Filters only work for treated water. If you are taking raw water from a lake or stream it needs to be purified. An RO unit is the only thing that will do this. If you are talking pre-treated water then either outside or inside will be fine depending on your preference. I just use the type that connects to the faucet itself. No plumbing involved. Also, if you are not going to be camping for a while then just toss the elment after use. Refrigerating will not stop bacteria growth. Hope that is clear as mud.

John
[/quote]

yes it is clear, thank you and also what Ghosty says drink beer.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

h2oman said:


> Refrigerating will not stop bacteria growth. John










That is what Whirlpool told me to do.. These filters are 30.00 each and should last a year on a home. They told me to still change it every year, but since it was in a camper i should pull it out and put it in the fridge between uses. If this is not correct, what should i do?


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> D R I N K B E E R !!!


Oh my god, I prefer kahlua, but Paul is getting into this "Drink Beer" now that he has been on this forum







- he is going to get Gout..... Anyways, I know he bought a water filter for the whole camper (not just kitchen sink) and has it placed on the outside front when we are hooked up to TV. I would not take my water from the river/stream or whatever even with a filter. I would buy bottle water then to drink. Don't know if this helps, besides drink beer, kahlua, or anything else bought and processed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> D R I N K B E E R !!!


such a simple solution.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

After consulting our resident forum water expert I too bought a faucet type filter. I'll use it in the house when it isn't in the trailer so I get my money's worth out of the filters.
Bob


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> D R I N K B E E R !!!


And then there is always this option.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> D R I N K B E E R !!!


Save the filter money and fill the tank with Beer! they filter it for you. "cold filtered" just as the MGD comercial says, right?


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

THE LLERENAS said:


> we continue to run out of water last camping trip. is there a filter that can take out the necessary stuff to be able to drink the water, and inside or outside filter.


We use an inline filter on the outside and use a faucet filter inside. The one we use inside is from Sams Club. It is by PUR. Seems to work very well, no issues so far with taste-smell.

Good luck,
Billy


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Same here, Pur filter from Lowes, it is a faucet filter and seems to work great. I didn't think about the downtime between trips, I have left mine on the whole time, but thanks for the info


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

By faucet filters you mean one that screws on the end of the faucet, right? not one installed onder the sink?


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

dpthomasjr said:


> By faucet filters you mean one that screws on the end of the faucet, right? not one installed onder the sink?


Thats it, it screws onto the end of the faucet. The Pur unit comes complete with several adapters to fit a variety of faucet threads. No plumbing required!

Pur Website










Billy


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Cool thanks! I think ill pick up one of those!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

RATED tops by Consumer Reports is the Sears Kenmore counter top filter. WE keep it standing upright in our home refrig when not in use so it is not affected by the heat. These and other filters should be left in the heat when not in use. About $50 and we love it.....great water quality from it with no taste at all and always availabel on demand.

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?...UseBVCookie=Yes

pcm



THE LLERENAS said:


> we continue to run out of water last camping trip. is there a filter that can take out the necessary stuff to be able to drink the water, and inside or outside filter.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

THE LLERENAS said:


> we continue to run out of water last camping trip. is there a filter that can take out the necessary stuff to be able to drink the water, and inside or outside filter.


We use an inline filter, mostly to retard sediment. Frankly, we dring bottled water, even at home.

As far as keeping a filter in the fridge, I have been told that cold helps retard the growth of bacteria, if not fully then partially.

But I'm a social worker. What do I know?

Bob


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Jambalaya said:


> By faucet filters you mean one that screws on the end of the faucet, right? not one installed onder the sink?


Thats it, it screws onto the end of the faucet. The Pur unit comes complete with several adapters to fit a variety of faucet threads. No plumbing required!

Pur Website










Billy
[/quote]
 That's the one we use, and it has worked great so far. I've replaced the filter cartridge twice, and it is easy to do.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Refrigerating will not stop bacteria growth. John










That is what Whirlpool told me to do.. These filters are 30.00 each and should last a year on a home. They told me to still change it every year, but since it was in a camper i should pull it out and put it in the fridge between uses. If this is not correct, what should i do?








[/quote]

I thought it was the freezer?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

3ME said:


> Refrigerating will not stop bacteria growth. John










That is what Whirlpool told me to do.. These filters are 30.00 each and should last a year on a home. They told me to still change it every year, but since it was in a camper i should pull it out and put it in the fridge between uses. If this is not correct, what should i do?








[/quote]

I thought it was the freezer?
[/quote]
They said not to freeze it might crack the unit. But is this is not correct, i wont do it. Just let me know.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I installed an under-sink filter and a drinking water dispenser. The filter is one of those charcoal medium types, for odor and taste. I did it to eliminate the "plastic" taste that is always present.

I chose the under-sink filter instead of a filter at the water hose for two reasons:

1. I just didn't see the point in filtering dishwater and water for showers and flushing the toilet.

2. A filter at the water hookup would have done nothing for the water coming out of the holding tank.

Here's a link to the mod post, from earlier this year: Under Sink Filter/Water Dispenser

This filter works great! No longer do I need to carry water in jugs for making coffee, tea, and cooking.

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, maybe I'm the rebel, but I filter all water outside the trailer. I think the filter is hydrolife?!? It seemed to have the largest variety of filtration(of those at CW), is disposable and works great. I just buy a new one every spring.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

3ME said:


> Refrigerating will not stop bacteria growth. John










That is what Whirlpool told me to do.. These filters are 30.00 each and should last a year on a home. They told me to still change it every year, but since it was in a camper i should pull it out and put it in the fridge between uses. If this is not correct, what should i do?








[/quote]

I thought it was the freezer?
[/quote]

Ever seen an orange grow fur in your refrigerator? Refrigerating doesn't stop bacterial growth. No filter should be used for a year. Filters are massive areas for bacterial growth. At home they should be changed quarterly and never stored after use unless you are camping everyweekend for a while. Just toss it and get a new one. Water isn't like wine. It doesn't get better with age.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

h2oman said:


> Refrigerating will not stop bacteria growth. John










That is what Whirlpool told me to do.. These filters are 30.00 each and should last a year on a home. They told me to still change it every year, but since it was in a camper i should pull it out and put it in the fridge between uses. If this is not correct, what should i do?








[/quote]

I thought it was the freezer?
[/quote]

Ever seen an orange grow fur in your refrigerator? Refrigerating doesn't stop bacterial growth. No filter should be used for a year. Filters are massive areas for bacterial growth. At home they should be changed quarterly and never stored after use unless you are camping everyweekend for a while. Just toss it and get a new one. Water isn't like wine. It doesn't get better with age.
[/quote]

I freeze mine after each trip and keep it there until the next. I haven't had any issues with the filter cracking or anything, and I can only assume the long freeze will kill the bacteria. I can't see buying a 25 dollar filter for every trip.....???? We only use the TT's water for cooking and coffee. Other than that it's bottled water or *beer* as many would like to say.

Mike


----------

